# Workhorse Offers New Cutlass SE Mid-Level Automatic



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you are looking to increase your production capabilities beyond an entry-level automatic but are not quite ready for the highest-end equipment, Workhorse now offers its brand-new Cutlass SE automatic press. 

With the Cutlass, you get practical, easy-to-use pneumatic print heads and a powerful, efficient, and precise electric indexing system. Powered by the Workhorse operating system, all of the options you need to take control are right at your fingertips. It combines the proven quality of Workhorse machines at an economical price point and is the most functional and affordable press in
its class.

Each print head has unlimited multiple stroke capabilities with an automatic print head start and stop on production runs. The AC/electric indexer provides smooth, fast, precise and ultra-quiet indexing, which increases press longevity and consistency.

There are multiple flash settings, and the press can be integrated with the 
Flashback and the Plug N Go flash cure units.

The owner’s portal is an individualized software management system that allows
communication between the machine and owner from any location. It comes in a six-color/eight-station or an eight-color/10-station. 

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305; (602) 437-2305.


----------

